# How does Flex work? Do you get any contact info for delivers?



## Brownie82 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi. Just asking. I'm in VA and I think that my same day delivery may be handled with Amazon Flex. I live in an apartment with a locked front door. I completely forgot that my buzzer doesn't work yet. What happens in this case? Does my package go back? Will you leave it or try to contact me? Just trying to figure out how to handle this.

Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Brownie82 said:


> Hi. Just asking. I'm in VA and I think that my same day delivery may be handled with Amazon Flex. I live in an apartment with a locked front door. I completely forgot that my buzzer doesn't work yet. What happens in this case? Does my package go back? Will you leave it or try to contact me? Just trying to figure out how to handle this.
> 
> Thanks!


 Drivers have the ability to contact you through the app. Look for the 206 area code number which is Amazon number. The app masks both the customers number and drivers too. If they can't get in to drop the package at your door, they "should" try to call. Or, if there is a leasing office sometimes they will drop there. Otherwise, if not able to leave in a safe location they have to return it to the warehouse.
I suggest you make a note in your order how to handle it. Drivers will see the notes.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Leave notes. If there's no note, I'm leaving it at the door.


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

In apt buildings with no access and no customer notes/codes
I always call twice if no answer then back to warehouse it goes and it will get redelivered.

I had one today that said leave in balcony and it was apt 108 I see all the balconies facing the parking lot but the apt numbers are on the front door in the center of the gated building.

Called twice no answer back to the warehouse it went.


----------

